# Menü erstellen: h:panelGrid rendern in Abhängigkeit von CommandLink



## internet (9. Apr 2010)

Hallo, 
ich möchte ein kleines Menü erstellen: 

wenn ich auf einen Commandlink klicke, soll ein Untermenü aufgehen:
Das heisst ich möchte das Untermenü rendern. 
Sobald auf den Link geklickt wurde, soll das Untermenü angezeigt werden.
Wie geht das? Möglichst mit Ajax!

Hat jemand zufällig ein Code Beispiel oder weiß wie man das realisieren kann

PS: Ich möchte kein Framework á RichFaces etc. dafür verwenden.


----------



## Luu (9. Apr 2010)

> Möglichst mit Ajax! möchte kein Framework



Dann wird das (verdammt) schwierig ..


----------



## JanHH (10. Apr 2010)

Was spricht denn gegen RichFaces? Mit den Standard-JSF-Tags kommt man doch in der Regel eh nicht aus. und mit a4j ist das, was Du vorhast, nicht besonders schwierig.


----------

